# B&W Challenge: DETAILS



## gk fotografie (Nov 1, 2020)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate in this weekly challenge with as many photos as desired. Feel free to enter the world of black & white photography! 

Have fun!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2020)

Detail from Light of the Moon, Igor Mitoraj


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2020)

Detail of Neysa,  George Segal


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 2, 2020)

(slats)

View attachment 199733


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 2, 2020)

View attachment 199734


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 2, 2020)

Attempt 1.  Practicing focus bracketing.  Similar to a recent weekly challenge that I deleted because missed that part about a "fall theme".


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 3, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Detail from Light of the Moon, Igor



Interesting.  I enjoy shooting landscapes under moonlight.  Did you need to adjust it from color to B&W or did naturally render this way?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 3, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Detail from Light of the Moon, Igor
> ...



Converted in camera, Fuji X100V. Light of the moon is the name of this bug sculpture, shot outside in AM light.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 4, 2020)

Brush


 
Counterstamp of a Shilling


 Earbuds


 Heirloom


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 4, 2020)

Texture of an old Camera


 Pen 


 
Snowfall


 Stone Mandala



Watch


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 5, 2020)

View attachment 199878


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 5, 2020)

View attachment 199879


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 6, 2020)

Very clever @zulu42


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 14, 2020)




----------

